# winmail.dat iPhone issue



## staticbyte (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello all, this issue has been ongoing the past 3-6 months at least/

We're having an issue in where one or our users is receiving the dreaded winmail.dat attachments rather than the actual PDF, XLS, etc.

It's an intermittant issue which started a good few months ago now, he had been the only user to report having this problem and he is a heavy iPad/iPhone user.

I since did a test to one of my external emails - attachment turned up fine but when i added my email accounts(it's gmail) to one of our spare iPhones i'm getting the same issue. So, I added a secondary email account (another gmail) but this time the attachment arrived fine.

I know this problem relates to the Rich Text mail format and we always use HTML as a default. I get the feeling Exchange is taking it upon itself to convert certain messages to rich text format despite Outlook being configured correctly. By default we convert rich text documets to plain text format in Outlook.

I've had instances of the above issue sending from Outlook 2007, 2010 and 2013 but when the attachment does arrive, I can't see anything different between the emails. 

I'm pretty sure there was an iOS update that had came out around the time this started and i'm going to assume that several of our customers receive their emails on mac products (pdf, dwg) - yet we haven't had a single report of this before. I'm testing this on an iPhone 4s (8.1.1)

Many thanks in advance!


----------

